# how much trim for 5 gal bubblebags?



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 27, 2012)

just gonna make some bubblehash tonight and for once i have enough that i think it might be too much for one go. couldnt find a solid answer through searching
i think i have around 250 grams.
what would be the most you would use per run in a 5 gallon bubble bag set?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2012)

I like to have enough room to easily stir with my spoon. If I get to much I feel that I don't get enough agitation and a decrease in finish product is evident.

Start small and keep adding till it get to hard to stir.

Don't have a scale but it is about a gallon freezer bag full


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 27, 2012)

cool cheers duck. stirring as we speak. it all fit fine, lots of room to move anyway.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 27, 2012)

BMT
I can't wait to use my new bubble bags.  
Have you had yours a while?  Any tips? tricks?  
I'm wondering how you get them clean when you are done?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 27, 2012)

taking a break from stirring.

this is my third time using them, the first time i overmixed the trim and the hash was green and nasty. that would be the main thing i would say

i use a spaghetti spoon which works well its alot of work stirring but im getting good amounts and no green. some people use powermixers on very very low but im cooking cannabutter with it after so im not afraid of missing a little bit.  
im doing three runs with the same material, on the third now. i got more from the 25u bag on the second run through than the first. i liked subcools bubble method i kinda do that but a bit more rough mix for a half hour by hand then settle for about the same. similar to that LdyLunatic thread i used two buckets one with the work bag the other with the rest lots of ice.


i just clean them in the shower inside and out. i cant ever get every single tric off them but the few that are left get blasted off pretty easily. dry and back in their storage bag for another year or so. i love them
ill post some pictures later its looking good so far.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 27, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> BMT
> I can't wait to use my new bubble bags.
> Have you had yours a while?  Any tips? tricks?
> I'm wondering how you get them clean when you are done?



do not use hot water, iso alcohol will clean them up good.


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> do not use hot water, iso alcohol will clean them up good.



:aok:.. after a few dozen runs, I've used a "soft" bristled/worn out toothbrush and iso to get 'em good'n clean


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 27, 2012)

i was using warm water lots of pressure, perfectly clean after. iso would be better but i havent been able to find it around here. had them stored for a year and no mold  so unless some gets stuck in the mesh i think im ok.
also dont squeeze the bags to get out water just jiggle them.


----------



## Hick (Aug 28, 2012)

iso = rubbing alcohol.. ANY pharmacy carries it


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 30, 2012)

:yeahthat: I use the 93%


----------



## tastyness (Aug 30, 2012)

ISO at Costco- 4 pk - great deal


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 30, 2012)

I just made some lovely CO2 hash yesterday but I ended up stopping up 2 of my bags in the process. I was planning on using 5x Butane to clean the bags so that I can capture the resin as there is quite a bit. Does anyone know if  the Butane will damage the silkscreen? 

Here is my jar of hash. Out of about 2-3oz of trim I got 15g of hash


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 3, 2012)

this is what i got, never weighed the trim properly but it came out to around 15 grams. 
havent tried it yet but looks tasty:hubba:

about the iso im not in the US and things here selection wise are very bad. especially away from big cities etc. id say id get a much better deal online.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 3, 2012)

Hhmmm....hashburgers :hubba:


----------

